# Console ajax on vps

## ev56o

I control a remote vps by a console ajax in the site of the provider. It have an address formed "http://123.234.124.234:2004" a grey screen with buttons get paste on the top and stop. The console doesn' t work everytime, the firefox console of errors doesn' t prompt errors and i' m very stressed.

I ask for a side program for connect to the service directly (like ssh but for ajax).

Thanks.

----------

## eyoung100

Why are you connecting to a port that is known to host the Transcout Trojan Horse?

----------

## ev56o

The port 2004 is an example

----------

## Hu

If, as you say, they implemented their attempt at a console using Javascript in the browser, then the only programs likely to interact with it well are the major browsers (Konqueror, Firefox, Safari, Chrome, etc.).  I suggest you abandon that console and use a proper ssh connection.

----------

## ev56o

Yes of course, but the vps now is down and i can' t use ssh, only ajax is allowed and doesn' t work. Now i' m trying a xen client, hope for the best.

----------

